# Official 2018 HFH Handicap Challenge



## richart (Feb 25, 2018)

It is that time of year to start challenging your fellow forumers, to raise money for Help For Heroes. Rules are the same as last year

1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours

2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)

3. Once you have both agreed, record it in this thread.

4. Once agreed, pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site, www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2018 (challenger AND challenged) record both forum names in the notes on the charity site. i.e (Handicap Challenge: Chrisd Vs Richart). 

4a. These Â£5 bets qualify for Gift Aid so don't forget to add it if you are a tax payer.

5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and the challenged.

6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap & challenge in your signature)

7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Midnight Monday 1st October.

8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site.

Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) will be looking after this for us again, cheers Steve :thup:, so if you have any questions please post them up here or PM Steve and he will instruct you accordingly.

Please be prompt with any payments, and good luck for the season.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2018)

I will happily take on anyone playing off 11,12 or 13. Current handicap 11.6


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 25, 2018)

Curly I am 11.4 if you want to battle it out with a heavy weight


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Curly I am 11.4 if you want to battle it out with a heavy weight
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on big man.:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 25, 2018)

richart said:



			Bring it on big man.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Let's get ready to rumble&#128170;&#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2018)

Shall I just put a tenner in now?

7.7 for me.
Anyone want an easy win?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2018)

Iâ€™m on 21 
Take on anyone around that handicap

Your chance to slap a mod and not get in trouble for it ðŸ‘

Please form an orderly queue


----------



## User2021 (Feb 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m on 21 
Take on anyone around that handicap

Your chance to slap a mod and not get in trouble for it ï‘

Please form an orderly queue
		
Click to expand...


Happy to to have a bash, currently off 22


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Happy to to have a bash, currently off 22
		
Click to expand...

Game on Sir &#128077;


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2018)

20 for anyone who fancies a go


----------



## User2021 (Feb 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Game on Sir &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers

Donation made


----------



## Crow (Feb 25, 2018)

12.0, I'll be easy pickings this year having just switched to full time vintage.


One challenger only, oh alright two, but that's the maximum.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			20 for anyone who fancies a go
		
Click to expand...

As of Saturday, l'm on 19.3 - so willing to take you on ?? But beware, I'm  determined to turn round the incessant rise of my H/C sometime soon ...

(Fortunately Saturday's comp turned out to be reductions only - else I'd have been just point one away from a 20 h/c)


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2018)

Crow said:



			12.0, I'll be easy pickings this year having just switched to full time vintage.


One challenger only, oh alright two, but that's the maximum.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to take me on again Nick ?


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			As of Saturday, l'm on 19.3 - so willing to take you on ?? But beware, I'm  determined to turn round the incessant rise of my H/C sometime soon ...

(Fortunately Saturday's comp turned out to be reductions only - else I'd have been just point one away from a 20 h/c)
		
Click to expand...

Ok my man, your on, donation made in a couple of minutes. 20 persactly.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 26, 2018)

OK people, Richart has clarified the rules, challenges to date are:-

Richart V Anotherdouble

Philthefragger v Jobr1850

Backwoodsman v Old Skier

Richart v Crow (can I assume ok Nick ?)


I am easy pickings off 14.0 if anyone wants to make the challenge  ne:


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2018)

richart said:



			Do you want to take me on again Nick ?
		
Click to expand...

Delighted to!

Your practice regime follows the same methodology as mine.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2018)

Crow said:



			Delighted to!

Your practice regime follows the same methodology as mine.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Ok my man, your on, donation made in a couple of minutes. 20 persactly.
		
Click to expand...

Grand! Let battle commence. Donation paid.

I'll take on others if they fancy ...


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2018)

As I spent a 1000 of H4H good pound notes on my last case I suppose the least I can do is take on another for a fiver - any takers.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 26, 2018)

10.0 and looking for a challenge.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2018)

Currently 20HC (19.6), just changed clubs so having to learn a new course and faster greens than I've been used to.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Currently 20HC (19.6), just changed clubs so having to learn a new course and faster greens than I've been used to.
		
Click to expand...

Good practice for Liphook then. Their greens are as true and fast as any I have played.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Currently 20HC (19.6), *just changed clubs so having to learn a new course and faster greens than I've been used to*.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like an excuse gotten in early :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 27, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Currently 20HC (19.6), just changed clubs so having to learn a new course and faster greens than I've been used to.
		
Click to expand...

You can have a pop at me if you like (20)


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			You can have a pop at me if you like (20)
		
Click to expand...

Go one then, nothing ventured and all that


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2018)

OK people, Richart has clarified the rules, challenges to date are:-

Richart V Anotherdouble

Philthefragger v Jobr1850

Backwoodsman v Old Skier

Richart v Crow

Old Skier V Khamelion

If you havn't donated yet please do as soon as you can.  :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2018)

Donated

BTW this is open to everyone, not just the people who are coming to the H4H event,


----------



## DRW (Feb 27, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			10.0 and looking for a challenge. 

Click to expand...

Well hello Jimmy pops, how big a challenge do you fancy. You know you are a bit of a bandit and have a lovely looking swing, solid player, all round good guy and going to cut loads this year. 

I on the other hand am a hacker, with a wonky swing, who occasionally plays well.  I am currently 9.2 probably will only play 10-12 Q comps in a year .Do you think you could catch me or not close enough, upto you?

At least its for a good cause, win or lose?

Also if you fancy another challenge/two way beat, how about a challenge against Adam who currently sits at 13.4, I know not quite in the rules as he is not near your handicap but he is a rapidly improving golfer, so impo will easily be under 10 by the end of the season.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 27, 2018)

All donated


----------



## r0wly86 (Feb 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Shall I just put a tenner in now?

7.7 for me.
Anyone want an easy win?
		
Click to expand...

Off 8.0 if you fancy it


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			BTW this is open to everyone, not just the people who are coming to the H4H event,
		
Click to expand...

Good point Phil.

Hopefully those that can't play will get involved and show their support.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Off 8.0 if you fancy it
		
Click to expand...

Gives me half a chance as I'm already winning!
Game on!


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking for someone 16-17 &#128563;&#128540;


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 27, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I am currently 9.2 ... how about a challenge against Adam who currently sits at 13.4
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, I'll happily take you both on as two challenges. It'll be easiest money I've ever lost.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2018)

Donation made.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 28, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Donation made.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2018)

Donation made.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 28, 2018)

If anyone fancies watching me slide out of Cat. 1 status this year drop me a line. Happy to oblige...


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 28, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Donation made.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise x 2.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 28, 2018)

Gentlemen

Thank you all for donating promptly, play well all season !!  :whoo:


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Shall I just put a tenner in now?

7.7 for me.
Anyone want an easy win?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon with the bit of practise I have started on my short game, I am looking to get back to around 7 this year and notice no one has taken you on. 

I would be up for it, if you fancy it, perhaps an easy win for you or an embarrassing lose for you


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2018)

I am still happy to take another 12 (ish) handicapper on. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I reckon with the bit of practise I have started on my short game, I am looking to get back to around 7 this year and notice no one has taken you on. 

I would be up for it, if you fancy it, perhaps an easy win for you or an embarrassing lose for you

Click to expand...

You must have missed r0wly86.....although he hasn't replied accepting yet...


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2018)

Count me in again. Currently on 22.7


----------



## JT77 (Feb 28, 2018)

Currently at 6.8 if anyone wants a go


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Looking for someone 16-17 &#63027;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Im currently 18.1 if you fancy it!


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Im currently 18.1 if you fancy it! 

Click to expand...

Yeah why not, Iâ€™ll need a head start ðŸ˜œ currently 16.8 (17)


----------



## r0wly86 (Feb 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You must have missed r0wly86.....although he hasn't replied accepting yet...
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry. I'm paid up and looking forward to it


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yeah why not, Iâ€™ll need a head start ï˜œ currently 16.8 (17)
		
Click to expand...

Donation made! :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Oops, sorry. I'm paid up and looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.
Game on!


----------



## Nosevi (Mar 1, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			If anyone fancies watching me slide out of Cat. 1 status this year drop me a line. Happy to oblige...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m game. Currently off 5.0


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Im currently 18.1 if you fancy it! 

Click to expand...

Donation completed.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone else without a handicap up for rolling the dice, then i'm your guy.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

Booked! 

Are you up at Turnberry later this month? 



Nosevi said:



			Iâ€™m game. Currently off 5.0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Currently at 6.8 if anyone wants a go 

Click to expand...

JT, lets do it.  I'm off exactly the same.   :thup:  

Gd. luck.  Where do you play in Norn Ireland ?


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2018)

chellie said:



			Count me in again. Currently on 22.7
		
Click to expand...

Currently of 23.1 if you are game?


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2018)

Good man junior, I play at Galgorm, you?


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2018)

Just paid my Â£5 !


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thatâ€™s me paid up too junior! Good luck mate, you in NI?


----------



## Nosevi (Mar 2, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Booked! 

Are you up at Turnberry later this month?
		
Click to expand...

Afraid not


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Thatâ€™s me paid up too junior! Good luck mate, you in NI?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, but my wife's family are from Carrick / Larne so I get over quite a bit.  We'll make a plan next time I'm over !


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2018)

Good stuff mate, my wife is from here, I just happened to move here haha. 
Let me know when youâ€™re over and we can sort a game. Cheers.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2018)

4.5 and heading north I suspect if anyone fancies a challenge?


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Currently of 23.1 if you are game?
		
Click to expand...

Count me in Brian.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 3, 2018)

chellie said:



			Count me in Brian.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thatâ€™s me paid.
Good luck, not that youâ€™ll need it against me ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chellie (Mar 3, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Perfect, thatâ€™s me paid.
Good luck, not that youâ€™ll need it against me ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Paid up as well. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 3, 2018)

Crow said:



			12.0, I'll be easy pickings this year having just switched to full time vintage.


One challenger only, oh alright two, but that's the maximum.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 12.3 so I don't mind taking you on.


----------



## Crow (Mar 3, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I'm 12.3 so I don't mind taking you on.
		
Click to expand...

You're on Mark! :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 3, 2018)

Crow said:



			You're on Mark! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - donation made


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Currently 20HC (19.6), just changed clubs so having to learn a new course and faster greens than I've been used to.
		
Click to expand...




Old Skier said:



			You can have a pop at me if you like (20)
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Go one then, nothing ventured and all that
		
Click to expand...

Khamelion - no compunction, but do you want to make it a threesome? Me & Old Skier are already hooked up.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone around 24 looking for a challenge (I am currently 24.4).


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm 10.3 currently...  lowest ever was 9.6 but now a year older & entering 7th decade :blah:..... is there anyone around that H/cap want a wager


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 12, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Khamelion - no compunction, but do you want to make it a threesome? Me & Old Skier are already hooked up.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah why not I'll donate another Â£5


Donation made


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 14, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah why not I'll donate another Â£5


Donation made
		
Click to expand...

Likewise ...

And after Saturday, my h/c already heading north.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 14, 2018)

Not had a chance to get out, played 18 holes 2 weeks ago and been to the range once, was supposed to be playing this Friday, but the weather and winter appears to have put paid to that, hopefully Saturday will be kinder, cold and windy, but hopefully snow and rain free


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2018)

Off 15 and happy to donate more money to a worthy cause.

Doubt Iâ€™ll play more than 5 or 6 rounds until the deadline so itâ€™s an easy win for someone


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Off 15 and happy to donate more money to a worthy cause.

Doubt Iâ€™ll play more than 5 or 6 rounds until the deadline so itâ€™s an easy win for someone
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you on if you like mate. I'm off 18.1 at the moment, so you'll have a big head start, but I like a challenge! 

Martin


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			I'll take you on if you like mate. I'm off 18.1 at the moment, so you'll have a big head start, but I like a challenge! 

Martin
		
Click to expand...

challenge accepted.


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 16, 2018)

Dando said:



			challenge accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Donated. :thup:

Good luck mate.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

Somehow missed this thread, 11.7 here looking for a battle &#128521;


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Anyone around 24 looking for a challenge (I am currently 24.4).
		
Click to expand...

Do you still need a challenger?


----------



## GG26 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes chellie, would give me a challenge to try and improve a couple of shots.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Somehow missed this thread, 11.7 here looking for a battle &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Mate I am 11.4 if you fancy a bash at a young athletic southerner. :swing:


----------



## chellie (Mar 27, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Yes chellie, would give me a challenge to try and improve a couple of shots.
		
Click to expand...


Am happy to do a challenge.

Edited to add I've paid my Â£5.00


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Mate I am 11.4 if you fancy a bash at a young athletic southerner. :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha bring it on &#129354;


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha bring it on &#129354;
		
Click to expand...

Boomshakalaka.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

Paid my fiver, time to practice methinks


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2018)

2blue said:



			I'm 10.3 currently...  lowest ever was 9.6 but now a year older & entering 7th decade :blah:..... is there anyone around that H/cap want a wager 

Click to expand...

BUMP


----------



## GG26 (Apr 5, 2018)

chellie said:



			Am happy to do a challenge.

Edited to add I've paid my Â£5.00
		
Click to expand...

Paid Â£5


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2018)

Woo hoo ...

Poor form in recent times had seen me creep up to 19.5  but a good round on Saturday  (37 points) has resulted in a 0.6 reduction to 18.9. Hopefully the next cut takes me down to 18 proper ...


----------



## louise_a (Apr 9, 2018)

2blue said:



			I'm 10.3 currently...  lowest ever was 9.6 but now a year older & entering 7th decade :blah:..... is there anyone around that H/cap want a wager 

Click to expand...

10.8 and not too far behind you agewise.


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 18, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			4.5 and heading north I suspect if anyone fancies a challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m 4.6, fancy a challenge?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 19, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			Iâ€™m 4.6, fancy a challenge?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 4.6 after first medal of the year so yes :thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 20, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			I'm 4.6 after first medal of the year so yes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just paid.  Let the challenge begin. :whoo:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 22, 2018)

My first qualifier of the season took me up to 12.4


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			Just paid.  Let the challenge begin. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll get it paid now, good luck :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2018)

2blue said:



			I'm 10.3 currently...  lowest ever was 9.6 but now a year older & entering 7th decade :blah:..... is there anyone around that H/cap want a wager 

Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			10.8 and not too far behind you agewise.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fair challenge ....  game on &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;Will pay in presently &#128077;


----------



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2018)

louise_a said:



			10.8 and not too far behind you agewise.
		
Click to expand...

Â£5 paid....  game on ne:


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2018)

Buffer for me again this week.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

0.1, canâ€™t get going yet, but lost the will to live today it was that slow, couldnâ€™t stay focussed or get any kind of rhythm going, currently exact 17.0


----------



## GG26 (May 12, 2018)

After two buffers in the previous two comps, only 30 pts for a 0.1 increase to 24.5 for me today


----------



## 94tegsi (May 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			0.1, canâ€™t get going yet, but lost the will to live today it was that slow, couldnâ€™t stay focussed or get any kind of rhythm going, currently exact 17.0
		
Click to expand...

I am 17.0 now also! :thup:


----------



## User2021 (May 17, 2018)

Shot a net 66 yesterday so my first ever cut will be coming today I assume


----------



## User2021 (May 17, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Shot a net 66 yesterday so my first ever cut will be coming today I assume
		
Click to expand...

cut to 20.7


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			cut to 20.7
		
Click to expand...

Lower, lower &#128540;

Well done mate &#128077;


----------



## User2021 (May 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Lower, lower &#63004;

Well done mate &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

lol
cheers mate


----------



## chellie (May 17, 2018)

Yet another buffer:temper:


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2018)

Blimey 2 x 0.1 but should have had small cuts both rounds was it not for a clutch of bad shots.
Striking my irons better than ever but my driving has gone tats up.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey 2 x 0.1 but should have had small cuts both rounds was it not for a clutch of bad shots.
Striking my irons better than ever but my driving has gone tats up.
		
Click to expand...

You are doing better than me mate. I have had 3 on the spin


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You are doing better than me mate. I have had 3 on the spin
		
Click to expand...

There's hope for me yet then &#128513;


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			There's hope for me yet then &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

You are not wrong there :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (May 21, 2018)

@backwoodsman & Oldskier

I've paid my Â£10, fiver each for the challenge, as I have no competitions this year, other than the club sweep which is played on a Wednesday when I'm working, so I've no way of getting my HC down. So hence my Â£5 each for losing the challenge to each of you has been paid.

cheers


----------



## JT77 (May 21, 2018)

Currently going the wrong way sitting at 7.2 &#128546;


----------



## backwoodsman (May 25, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			@backwoodsman & Oldskier

I've paid my Â£10, fiver each for the challenge, as I have no competitions this year, other than the club sweep which is played on a Wednesday when I'm working, so I've no way of getting my HC down. So hence my Â£5 each for losing the challenge to each of you has been paid.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! How come you have no comps ? Is there nothing on at weekends - or is it that you can't get to them?

Ps: What's your current h/c ?  I'm not that far different to what you were back at the start (19.6 if l recall?). I'll use your current as a target and if i don't get (or stay) under that, then I'll cough up also.


----------



## GG26 (May 27, 2018)

41pts yesterday and a cut of 2 shots to 22.5


----------



## chellie (May 27, 2018)

GG26 said:



			41pts yesterday and a cut of 2 shots to 22.5  

Click to expand...

Nice one


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2018)

Edged up to 12.2 thanks to some dismal short putting.


----------



## richart (May 28, 2018)

Crow said:



			Edged up to 12.2 thanks to some dismal short putting.
		
Click to expand...

Think I buffered yesterday, so still 11.6.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 28, 2018)

Hardly playing lately, which means my first two qualifiers have lead to the inevitable .1's up to 10.2.

I should just hand my money over now. I can't face the thought of demeaning myself by practicing.


----------



## Khamelion (May 28, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Crikey! How come you have no comps ? Is there nothing on at weekends - or is it that you can't get to them?

Ps: What's your current h/c ?  I'm not that far different to what you were back at the start (19.6 if l recall?). I'll use your current as a target and if i don't get (or stay) under that, then I'll cough up also.
		
Click to expand...

I moved clubs from Whickham GC which had weekly mid week medal, Saturday comps and Sunday Stableford comps, to Close House,  but only as  member of the Filly course, all the comps at Close House are for the full members on the Colt course. 

As mentioned above the only competition I could play in is the midweek sweep, but you need to be off before 17:00hrs and I've no chance as I'm at work. I did play in one as myself and Kraxx had the Wednesday off and I got 0.1 back so I'm now 19.7 (20). Looking at the course competition calendar there are two sweeps on Saturday and Sunday 4th and 5th August and those are the only two I could realistically play in.

We feel kind of conned, as when we applied we were told there were plenty of competitions to keep a handicap, but we won't told it would be a sweep only with 99% played during a normal persons working hours mid week.

To play in the competitions and keep a handicap I would have to become a full member and at Â£2,400 per year, I'll not bother.

It very likely that when this membership is up for renewal in October I won't be renewing, unless members of Close House that play the Filly only get a competition to play in.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I moved clubs from Whickham GC which had weekly mid week medal, Saturday comps and Sunday Stableford comps, to Close House,  but only as  member of the Filly course, all the comps at Close House are for the full members on the Colt course. 

As mentioned above the only competition I could play in is the midweek sweep, but you need to be off before 17:00hrs and I've no chance as I'm at work. I did play in one as myself and Kraxx had the Wednesday off and I got 0.1 back so I'm now 19.7 (20). Looking at the course competition calendar there are two sweeps on Saturday and Sunday 4th and 5th August and those are the only two I could realistically play in.

We feel kind of conned, as when we applied we were told there were plenty of competitions to keep a handicap, but we won't told it would be a sweep only with 99% played during a normal persons working hours mid week.

To play in the competitions and keep a handicap I would have to become a full member and at Â£2,400 per year, I'll not bother.

It very likely that when this membership is up for renewal in October I won't be renewing, unless members of Close House that play the Filly only get a competition to play in.
		
Click to expand...

Dave..put supplementary cards in.
We have very few comps available to us as 5 dayers at the Zoo.
Maximum of 6!
Already missed 2 due to weather and work and missing another for Robin's bash at Coventry.
From next month, all 3 of us are doing 2 or more supplementaries a month.


----------



## Khamelion (May 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Dave..put supplementary cards in.
We have very few comps available to us as 5 dayers at the Zoo.
Maximum of 6!
Already missed 2 due to weather and work and missing another for Robin's bash at Coventry.
From next month, all 3 of us are doing 2 or more supplementaries a month.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, I'd forgotten about doing that, I'll enquire how I go about doing that at Close house.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 31, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I moved clubs from Whickham GC which had weekly mid week medal, Saturday comps and Sunday Stableford comps, to Close House,  but only as  member of the Filly course, all the comps at Close House are for the full members on the Colt course. 

As mentioned above the only competition I could play in is the midweek sweep, but you need to be off before 17:00hrs and I've no chance as I'm at work. I did play in one as myself and Kraxx had the Wednesday off and I got 0.1 back so I'm now 19.7 (20). Looking at the course competition calendar there are two sweeps on Saturday and Sunday 4th and 5th August and those are the only two I could realistically play in.

We feel kind of conned, as when we applied we were told there were plenty of competitions to keep a handicap, but we won't told it would be a sweep only with 99% played during a normal persons working hours mid week.

To play in the competitions and keep a handicap I would have to become a full member and at Â£2,400 per year, I'll not bother.

It very likely that when this membership is up for renewal in October I won't be renewing, unless members of Close House that play the Filly only get a competition to play in.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - l see. Not good really.

But the supplementary cards is a reasonable option.  And in any case, after an awful performance in Saturdays comp, I'm heading in your direction - up to 19.3 now


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 1, 2018)

A little .2 shaved off so back to 11.5


----------



## User2021 (Jun 1, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Shot a net 66 yesterday so my first ever cut will be coming today I assume
		
Click to expand...

A 43point and a high 30's in two rounds in a board comp last weekend has seen me cut to 17.6 - least i still just get a shot a hole.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			A little .2 shaved off so back to 11.5
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate &#129301;
Played in a team comp last weekend, would have scored 40 points if I was in a medal but hey ho &#128518;


----------



## DRW (Jun 21, 2018)

Jim, just going to pay up my losing bet. You are the winner, well done:thup:


----------



## chellie (Jun 29, 2018)

After buffers and some 0.1's I've had a small cut. Most pleased as started with a 13&#128557;


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 30, 2018)

I finally managed a qualifying comp this week. Up to 12.5 but did manage a two !


----------



## Crow (Jun 30, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I finally managed a qualifying comp this week. Up to 12.5 but did manage a two !
		
Click to expand...

Just checked my handicap and now that the result from the Seniors Open at Northamptonshire County has gone through (missed buffer by 1...) I'm also up to 12.5 and back into Cat 3 

On the plus side I'll have a three shot buffer until I can get back down to Cat 2, which will hopefully be tomorrow!


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2018)

Minimum 1.5 Cut today with a Nett 68 (73), #ManInForm &#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Vancanh (Jul 2, 2018)

Great!
Richart


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2018)

Officially 15.7 now.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			Officially 15.7 now.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate... I better get my butt in to gear!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 12, 2018)

Cut of 0.3 today as a result of yesterday's comp. Back down to 1o.3. Hopefully can push it a bit lower over next few weeks -  to at least where i started in April ...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2018)

No change for me for a few weeks so still batting at 11.7


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2018)

And after a fair round yesterday a .4 cut so now batting at 11.3


----------



## 2blue (Aug 5, 2018)

After many 0.1's & a couple of buffers I've at last managed a net -2 so drop back to 10.5


----------



## User2021 (Aug 6, 2018)

Net 65 in the monthly medal, another cut now at 14.6


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 7, 2018)

Up and down like whores draws, back to 20


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 8, 2018)

Haven't managed to get to a comp, other than match-play, in over a month. So static at 16.6 at the moment. Think I might only have 2 or 3 opportunities to play now in a comp until October.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 2, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Up and down like whores draws, back to 20 

Click to expand...

 Sorry, missed that. What are you on exact?

I've been wandering up & down between 19.3 & 19.7. Currently on 19.5 heading upwards


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 2, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Sorry, missed that. What are you on exact?

I've been wandering up & down between 19.3 & 19.7. Currently on 19.5 heading upwards
		
Click to expand...

20.2


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2018)

By golly by 'eck, I've got something positive to post!

Despite racking up a 9 on a par 4 today, my Stableford score was three shots better than CSS so a 0.8 cut and back down to 12.0


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2018)

for the first time this season after 30 quaifiers I am lower than I started at 10.4


----------



## Junior (Sep 3, 2018)

Went up to 7.0, now down to 5.6


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 5, 2018)

Crow said:



			By golly by 'eck, I've got something positive to post!

Despite racking up a 9 on a par 4 today, my Stableford score was three shots better than CSS so a 0.8 cut and back down to 12.0  

Click to expand...

Well done - I have a comp on Friday to attempt to get lower than that. I need a 3 under I think. Thanks for giving me a target !


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2018)

Well as I wonâ€™t be playing for a good few months Iâ€™ll be making my donation and a bit more to the site tomorrow.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2018)

louise_a said:



			for the first time this season after 30 quaifiers I am lower than I started at 10.4
		
Click to expand...

Ah....  with me at 10.1 it could be a very close run in...â€¦.  but not if I start playing Q Comps at Seaton


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

Crow said:



			By golly by 'eck, I've got something positive to post!

Despite racking up a 9 on a par 4 today, my Stableford score was three shots better than CSS so a 0.8 cut and back down to 12.0  

Click to expand...

 Bit too close for comfort as I am 11.9. Comp on Sunday so should be 12.00 after that ! Not sure getting a handicap cut is playing the game, but well done.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 15, 2018)

I went up to 12.6 on Thursday but still time to improve.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 15, 2018)

Thatâ€™s my lot as working next week in the last comp before H4H, so I finish this year on 11.2.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2018)

louise_a said:



			for the first time this season after 30 quaifiers I am lower than I started at 10.4
		
Click to expand...

After a brief venture up to 11 I'm now 0.1 below the 10.3 where I started the season ...â€¦.  so with possibly 5 more Q Comps before H4H 'D' day (exactly when does this Challenge close?) It's going to be a very close call, Louise!!
STOP-PRESS.....  just seen....

7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Midnight Monday 1st October.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 16, 2018)

Struggling at present and sitting at 7.5 ðŸ˜¢


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm now done - no more Q's,  so finished at 19.6


----------



## GG26 (Sep 22, 2018)

My last qualifier before H4H this morning.  37 pts for a small cut to 22.6


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 23, 2018)

I had a cut the other day down to 12.1


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I had a cut the other day down to 12.1
		
Click to expand...

Well done. 

It's down to the wire for our challenge, I'm on 12.0 but today was the last qualifier available for me before the cut-off and I was unable to play it so I'm stuck on 12.0, do you have another chance to get lower?


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2018)

Crow said:



			Well done. 

It's down to the wire for our challenge, I'm on 12.0 but today was the last qualifier available for me before the cut-off and I was unable to play it so I'm stuck on 12.0, do you have another chance to get lower?
		
Click to expand...

I finished on 11.8, as I managed to sneak up 0.1 midweek.


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2018)

richart said:



			I finished on 11.8, as I managed to sneak up 0.1 midweek.
		
Click to expand...

Too good for me, I've barely played any qualifiers the last moth or so, but that's probably been a good thing as far as my handicap goes....


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 23, 2018)

Crow said:



			Too good for me, I've barely played any qualifiers the last moth or so, but that's probably been a good thing as far as my handicap goes....
		
Click to expand...

I certainly have one next Friday and I can also play one on Wednesday, if I can persuade someone to play in it with me. That will depend on the weather.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 23, 2018)

richart said:



			I finished on 11.8, as I managed to sneak up 0.1 midweek.
		
Click to expand...

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2018)

Finished on 21.4 although personally I think my comeback is better than Tigers 
Jobr1980 what are you on mate?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm finished on 10.2. Just haven't been able to play much golf this year and only squeezing in three qualifiers.


----------



## DRW (Sep 25, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm finished on 10.2. Just haven't been able to play much golf this year and only squeezing in three qualifiers.
		
Click to expand...

Jim, I paid up the losing bet for me/Adam a while ago as due to time constraints, I wasn't playing a lot of golf and decided I would just enjoy and play social golf(only done 3 qualifiers). Had three straight 3 x 0.1 to end on 9.5.

Adam got a job & a girlfriend and between them has taken away some of his attention off competition golf so barely played comps, and has been doing supplementary cards but dropped to 7.0(there is a sub par coming, he is getting close now normally shooting 2-3 over par off the yellows).

But I paid up the losing bet, as felt it wasn't a fair handicap challenge due to the changes on our side.

Hope you get to play more next year as you are much better than 10


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 25, 2018)

DRW said:



			Jim, I paid up the losing bet for me/Adam a while ago as due to time constraints, I wasn't playing a lot of golf and decided I would just enjoy and play social golf(only done 3 qualifiers). Had three straight 3 x 0.1 to end on 9.5.

Adam got a job & a girlfriend and between them has taken away some of his attention off competition golf so barely played comps, and has been doing supplementary cards but dropped to 7.0(there is a sub par coming, he is getting close now normally shooting 2-3 over par off the yellows).

But I paid up the losing bet, as felt it wasn't a fair handicap challenge due to the changes on our side.

Hope you get to play more next year as you are much better than 10 

Click to expand...

Ha! That's all very good and gentlemanly, but I think it's only fair I also contribute a losing bet too. All the best to you both.


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, today's comp was R/O so I've finished the season on a disappointing 21.9.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 27, 2018)

chellie said:



			Well, today's comp was R/O so I've finished the season on a disappointing 21.9.
		
Click to expand...

Too good for me. Pleased that I dropped 1.8 since the beginning of the year and more to come next season.  Well played and Iâ€™ll get the Â£5 paid over.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 27, 2018)

2blue said:



			After a brief venture up to 11 I'm now 0.1 below the 10.3 where I started the season ...â€¦.  so with possibly 5 more Q Comps before H4H 'D' day (exactly when does this Challenge close?) It's going to be a very close call, Louise!!
STOP-PRESS.....  just seen....

7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Midnight Monday 1st October. 

Click to expand...

I have crept up to 10.5, 0.3 less than I started, so it looks like you just pipped me


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I have crept up to 10.5, 0.3 less than I started, so it looks like you just pipped me
		
Click to expand...

Oooohâ€¦. we're now tied BUT I've this to come on Sunday at Frimley...
Format: 18 hole Qualifying Stableford .
Play the course as set up for the final day of European Tour 1st Stage Qualifying School
  So it's off 'the tips'.....
Buffer or better would be amazing!! Though RO must be a possibility if everybody is playing as poorly as me. hahaha
Are you 'done' Q wise??
Could always pop in a Supp on Sunday to keep me company


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2018)

2blue said:



			Oooohâ€¦. we're now tied BUT I've this to come on Sunday at Frimley...
Format: 18 hole Qualifying Stableford .
Play the course as set up for the final day of European Tour 1st Stage Qualifying School
  So it's off 'the tips'.....
Buffer or better would be amazing!! Though RO must be a possibility if everybody is playing as poorly as me. hahaha
Are you 'done' Q wise??
Could always pop in a Supp on Sunday to keep me company 

Click to expand...

I do have one more qualifier but its on Thursday, so after the cut off.


----------



## User2021 (Sep 28, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Finished on 21.4 although personally I think my comeback is better than Tigers 
Jobr1980 what are you on mate?
		
Click to expand...

Had a couple of 0.1's back so sat at 14.8 this morning


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Haven't managed to get to a comp, other than match-play, in over a month. So static at 16.6 at the moment. Think I might only have 2 or 3 opportunities to play now in a comp until October.
		
Click to expand...

Update ðŸ¤”


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 28, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Had a couple of 0.1's back so sat at 14.8 this morning
		
Click to expand...


So youve gone from 22 to 14.8 in 7 months

Proper respect sir 
Fiver on its way to the just giving page from moi ðŸ‘


----------



## User2021 (Sep 28, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So youve gone from 22 to 14.8 in 7 months

Proper respect sir
Fiver on its way to the just giving page from moi ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Update ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

Never managed to get out again so stuck on 16.6. Will send over the dosh over the weekend!


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi mate,

Never managed to get out again so stuck on 16.6. Will send over the dosh over the weekend!



Click to expand...

Last Medal for me tomorrow, Iâ€™m on 16.4 so can only go up 0.1, so will have nicked you by just 0.1 unless I can play in the Medal like I can in Matchplay and get a final cut  ðŸ¤”


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 29, 2018)

Good luck mate, hope you smash it!


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So youve gone from 22 to 14.8 in 7 months

Proper respect sir
Fiver on its way to the just giving page from moi ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I played with John at Turnberry Phil. You had more chance of seeing a return on this by offering your fiver to Nick Leeson to invest it for you.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Through it away on the 14th then wrongly chased it to fall just outside of buffer after being under handicap most of the round ðŸ˜Ÿ

Now embarrassingly up to 16.5 so an extra shot for my trip to Frilford Heath tomorrow & H4Hâ€™s on Tuesday ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## User2021 (Sep 29, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I played with John at Turnberry Phil. You had more chance of seeing a return on this by offering your fiver to Nick Leeson to invest it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, see you Monday?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2018)

Finally got a cut, down to 11.6 which is about where I started this year 
Two doubles on the back 9 as well so could have been much better.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 30, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks mate, see you Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Finally got a cut, down to 11.6 which is about where I started this year 
Two doubles on the back 9 as well so could have been much better.
		
Click to expand...

Well done but the south nicks it by .4. You up for a return next year mate


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Well done but the south nicks it by .4. You up for a return next year mate
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha definitely


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha definitely 

Click to expand...

Ok Martyn you are on. We will start April 1st


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Ok my man, your on, donation made in a couple of minutes. 20 persactly.
		
Click to expand...

@backwoodsman and @Khamelion finished after starting on 20 on "......... 20. Who and what owes which.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Time to settle bets guys and girls. If you could post your final handicaps as at the 2nd October on here, and then settle any loses on the just giving site in my signature.  Some already have, but think there are a few to go. Remember this is a donation, as you have not received anything other than bragging rights, so can claim gift aid if you are a tax payer.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm still awaiting the result of our final comp last Friday which has not been posted yet. I went in at 12.1 and will post once it is posted.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 3, 2018)

Started at 10.8, Finished on 10.5


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2018)

I finished bang on 8......


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

I finished on 11.8, so think I sneaked a win over Crow and lost to Anotherdouble.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			I finished on 11.8, so think I sneaked a win over Crow and lost to Anotherdouble.
		
Click to expand...

sorry mate you owe Â£5 as I ended on 11.2ðŸ‘ðŸ’ªðŸ’²


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't know how I fared against Brian M


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			sorry mate you owe Â£5 as I ended on 11.2ðŸ‘ðŸ’ªðŸ’²
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I finished on 11.8, so think I sneaked a win over Crow and lost to Anotherdouble.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Started at 10.8, Finished on 10.5
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as expected the 27pts I managed at Black-tee Challenge at Frimley put me .0.1 more than you Louise, though it nearly went RO as CSS was +3 â€¦.  a tough track!! So Â£5 paid.
Same again next year??


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 4, 2018)

Old Skier said:



@backwoodsman and @Khamelion finished after starting on 20 on "......... 20. Who and what owes which.
		
Click to expand...

I finished on 19.6 (started on 19.3) so am afraid it's your fiver heading towards H4H. Khamelion was out of it - as he had no Q comps to enter. He settled his fivers (generous on his part) & I promised a bet against his handicap of the time (of 19.7). So i just avoided it.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 4, 2018)

2blue said:



			Yes, as expected the 27pts I managed at Black-tee Challenge at Frimley put me .0.1 more than you Louise, though it nearly went RO as CSS was +3 â€¦.  a tough track!! So Â£5 paid.
Same again next year??
		
Click to expand...

as it happens I did go up .1 today so I think a draw is fair and I will pay a fiver too.
Next year fine with me


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



@backwoodsman and @Khamelion finished after starting on 20 on "......... 20. Who and what owes which.
		
Click to expand...

Having joined a club that I only later found out did not have competitions I could play in, therefore I didn't manage to play in any competitions, then from June I didn't have a club, I paid my additional Â£10 into H4H at the start of the year.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 5, 2018)

Crow said:



			Too good for me, I've barely played any qualifiers the last moth or so, but that's probably been a good thing as far as my handicap goes....
		
Click to expand...

My final comp result left me in the buffer and no change to leave me at 12.1 so losing to both Richart 11.8 and Crow 12.0.

Close contest but I am coming for you both next year !!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 5, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			My final comp result left me in the buffer and no change to leave me at 12.1 so losing to both Richart 11.8 and Crow 12.0.

Close contest but I am coming for you both next year !!
		
Click to expand...

 Two lots of Â£5 paid


----------



## 2blue (Oct 5, 2018)

louise_a said:



			as it happens I did go up .1 today so I think a draw is fair and I will pay a fiver too.
Next year fine with me
		
Click to expand...

Doohâ€¦.  it was at Frilford Heath.....  good greens with wrecked fairways but still a popular event.
Yes, draw a fair result....  good call  & good cause.
Game on next year


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			My final comp result left me in the buffer and no change to leave me at 12.1 so losing to both Richart 11.8 and Crow 12.0.

Close contest but I am coming for you both next year !!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky, can't get much closer than that!


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			My final comp result left me in the buffer and no change to leave me at 12.1 so losing to both Richart 11.8 and Crow 12.0.

Close contest but I am coming for you both next year !!
		
Click to expand...

You are on.


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			My final comp result left me in the buffer and no change to leave me at 12.1 so losing to both Richart 11.8 and Crow 12.0.

Close contest but I am coming for you both next year !!
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			You are on.

Click to expand...

We're all very close, may the least crap player win.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 7, 2018)

chellie said:



			I don't know how I fared against Brian M
		
Click to expand...

Finished on 23.4, have duly paid up ðŸ˜€


----------



## chellie (Oct 8, 2018)

Same again next year BrianM and GG26?


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2018)

chellie said:



			Same again next year BrianM and GG26?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ‘


----------

